# Ponds and Water Gardens > Pond Fish >  How Big Do Ghost Grow

## murray v

Hi there
Can anyone please tell me approximately how large my five 2-3in ghost carp will grow by the end of the summer. I have never had a pond before and i have red that they grow quite fast.
Ihave them in a 200 hundred gallon pond I have good filtration and good water conditions. I'm feeding twice a day with high protein and colour enhancers and all are feeding well. Thanks murray v

----------


## Timo

Quite large and can easy get up to 12" in a couple of years.

----------


## murray v

H'i Timo
and thanks i was afrade that thay mite. So do you have eny idear bout how big by the end of this sumer.  I only ask as i'm thinking bout bilding a biger pond but dont no if i shud start it now or w8t till next year. Thanks and all the best to you    murray

----------


## Timo

Will be fine this year but you might want a bigger pond next so worth planning ahead  :Big Grin:

----------

